# CBurr's Off Season Journal



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well peeps its been over a month since the Brits and I am now starting my off season 

As with my comp prep I have enlisted the help of Pscarb so am enjoying the fact that I get to annoy him for another year..

My husband is also doing off season prep with Paul so am looking forward to the changes there 

After weighing in at 105lbs on comp day I am now 118lbs (this is not good weight!!). I haven't trained or eaten right so am expecting this to drop abit when I start training again.

Tonight I am training chest and bis and I cannot wait to get up there! :bounce:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

How tall are U carly? (random question i know but just trying to work it our from your weight?)

Good luck with the offseason!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good luck Carly, any pics of your husband?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Good luck hunnybuns you know il be there following your journey along the way

see u next week hopefully lol

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm 5ft 2" Bazza - a little dwarf I know but hey all good things and all that!

I do have some pics of the husband but I may start a new journal for him seperately otherwise the lady gossip might interfere with comments for him haha

Miss BC Birthday Girlie! What are your plans for next week? I am free as a bird  x


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Charlie,

Any news on the baby front yet? I'm only 5ft 2 also, shorties !!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not yet Cass - I'm due on Christmas day so that'll be a nice surprise if it happens  If it doesnt happen this month then I think I will crack on properly with the diet and training as I've been quite lazy 

I hear you are taking advice from the one and only PScarb  Excellent news you are in good hands hun - any news on the navy?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Subscribed as with last one.

Carly i didnt know you wer 5ft2. Your tiny. my new missus is 5ft2, im 6ft2. shes like a dwarf. haha

anyway... good luck

I should start a journal one day maybe lol

Im in "off" season too trying to get as much mass a possible for next year.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Carly,

good luck with the journal, will keep an eye on it.

Hope you, Jay and the little one are doing well - would be great if you can persuade him to start a journal.

Have you got any goals for the offseason?


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Not yet Cass - I'm due on Christmas day so that'll be a nice surprise if it happens  If it doesnt happen this month then I think I will crack on properly with the diet and training as I've been quite lazy
> 
> I hear you are taking advice from the one and only PScarb  Excellent news you are in good hands hun - any news on the navy?


Ah, exciting then, will keep my fingers crossed for you! That will certainly be a lovely Christmas present.

Yes Paul is helping me with the diet, so in good hands there.

Ugh, the RAF, I spoke to them yesterday and my trade is not opening again till October 2010, which means once I've carried on with the application I won't get into basic training till 2011, nightmare, was pretty upset when they said yesterday. It's a long wait, but it's what I want to do so just have to keep my head down and wait for the call, it's all a numbers game unfortunetly! Gives me a year to really work on my training, and get into decent shape!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Paul is a busy boy isn't he :laugh:

A definite glutton for punishment !

Oi - you didn't even tell me this was up :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> Good luck Carly, any pics of your husband?


Stop being so nosey you !

* pm them to me carly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry Ems I started it then slacked off massively - Jay is doing lots of night work so getting up the gym is really hard at the mo although Brandon is starting nursery in the new year two mornings a week so that is going to be half of my gym time yippee!!

CarbWhore  How are you?? I am going to start a journal for Jay as he said I will update it more than him hehe and I just want to add that I'm going to blame you for my weight gain since the finals - you mentioned chocolate hobnobs in your comp prep and oh my GOD I CANNOT stop eating them!!  How is your off season going?

I need to work on my body as a whole but need to really bulk up my upper body so a new pair of delts, tris, abs well pretty much everything is on order!

Davey Boy! Your fb status updates keep me in stitches - time to grow!  You should start a journal - I'd subscribe  isn't that reason enough? hehe

Ah Cass that is really crap about the RAF but like you say its what you want and you get some great time to build ya body up for competitions hehehehe I want to do physiotherapy so my degree will take 4 yrs plus the masters - all good things come to those who wait and the good stuff usually isn't available overnight - hang in there hun


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

DaveI said:


> Subscribed as with last one.
> 
> Carly i didnt know you wer 5ft2. Your tiny. my new missus is 5ft2, im 6ft2. *shes like a dwarf. *haha
> 
> .


Dwarf huh - you want me to come up there and let a dwarf kick your little butt?? We might be small but like Persil we are MIGHTY! :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Miss BC Birthday Girlie! What are your plans for next week? I am free as a bird  x


heheheh just saw this, after we have already discussed it hehe :thumb:

talk soon hunny xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

hehe looking forward to our catch up lady xx


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Dwarf huh - you want me to come up there and let a dwarf kick your little butt?? We might be small but like Persil we are MIGHTY! :lol:


Unless you do it hard enough its just foreplay. haha anyway... back on topic

Yep my facebook updates are ace, keep me inspired.

See i dont need a journal. u can just look at my facebook every single day 

Soooo

what comps you got your eyes on then for next year hun


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Sorry Ems I started it then slacked off massively - Jay is doing lots of night work so getting up the gym is really hard at the mo although Brandon is starting nursery in the new year two mornings a week so that is going to be half of my gym time yippee!!
> 
> CarbWhore  How are you?? I am going to start a journal for Jay as he said I will update it more than him hehe and I just want to add that I'm going to blame you for my weight gain since the finals - you mentioned chocolate hobnobs in your comp prep and oh my GOD I CANNOT stop eating them!!  How is your off season going?
> 
> I need to work on my body as a whole but need to really bulk up my upper body so a new pair of delts, tris, abs well pretty much everything is on order!


LOL im sure with pauls assistance you will be able to make some outstanding progress over the coming months.

off season is going well thanks now im fully recovered, up to 14st and struggling to find anything that fits :lol: although nearly had to instigate a posedown with a santa claus when the missus mistakenly suggested that he was "bigger" than me.

Good stuff i will keep an eye out for his journal, are you going to let him compete next year or is it youre turn again?

i have come to the conclusion that hob nobs must be laced with an addictive substance, im eating so much of them at the moment that im tempted to buy some shares in mcvities to try and make some of my money back.


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Ah Cass that is really crap about the RAF but like you say its what you want and you get some great time to build ya body up for competitions hehehehe I want to do physiotherapy so my degree will take 4 yrs plus the masters - all good things come to those who wait and the good stuff usually isn't available overnight - hang in there hun


Yeah it sucks but it will come eventually, at least I get to spend more time with the family and as you say it doesn't happen overnight, haha, me compete, yeah.....maybe one day


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> i have come to the conclusion that hob nobs must be laced with an addictive substance,


Couldn't agree more, my favourite biscuit, baaaaad though !


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well Davey boy the husband and I are planning for another baby so depends if it happens this month or not - if it does then I may look at doing some of the later NPA and NABBA shows just to get back in shape although really I dont want to hit the stage until I have at least 5lbs of extra lean mass on me... you?

CW that is hilarious!! I would of wanted photographic evidence of you posing down next to Santa although to be fair Santa prob is bigger than you but mainly due to his monstrous comsumption of pies - there isn't alot of lean mass on Father Christmas although if there was he might be able to get down a few more chimneys 

Maybe we should write a joint letter as I'm pretty sure you and I are responsible for at least half of their overall sales.. worldwide!

Hey Cass I think I remember the lovely Jem jem saying that exact thing once and look at her now - racing for the stage with her sparkly bikini at the ready  it does suck big time especially when you want something so much but just think about the fact that you don't retire until you are in your 60s and so you will have plenty of years once you get there


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl ...yep I am !

hob nobs, oreos, cheesecake -satan's work

that's all ....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Satans work or an angel in disguise? They certainly taste heavenly


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Galaxy cookie cream chocolate ....OMG


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

B & J Chocolate Fudge Brownie Ice Cream mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Nah can say no to that .....

Cookie Dough or the Arctic one with little white choc polar bears in it ...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry GG I changed it as my sign in name was a pre marriage one so thought I better put the title so that people would know who I am haha

I love any type of ice cream Ems - mint choc chip is my favourite but choc fudge brownie is 2nd anything else is just a bonus haha


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

You know before this malarky I never really appreciated just how orgasmic ice cream can be .... now on a cheat, the only thing that can compete is cheesecake or cookie crumble choc

.....*imagine all 3 together* :drool: :drool: :drool:

Apologies for the food porn


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jem said:


> Paul is a busy boy isn't he :laugh:
> 
> A definite glutton for punishment !


yea you think.....

so what kind of journal is this then Burr?? no training info no updates get your hiney in that bloody gym women..... :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yea you think.....
> 
> so what kind of journal is this then Burr?? no training info no updates get your hiney in that bloody gym women..... :whistling:


Erm ok I might regret that ....

OMG he's cracking the whip now  She's supposed to be Miss Whiplash


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

she's not ms whiplash ms whippy maybe.....lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

she WILL be explaining that to me in a pm ...I feel sure there's more to this than her love of ice cream ...

But actually yes carly - have you trained yet pmsl ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no that is all about her love of ice cream....i hve to do something to get her focus back up......in saying this i must point out that i am not scared of Carly in any way.....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shut up Scarborough or I'll tell your wife about your stockings and suspenders that you can't squeeze your hiney into anymore  You and me both know the whip belongs to me (unless its comp prep time haha)

Although having said that I am more Ms Whippy than Ms Whiplash at the mo! Well I was as I did finally make the long journey up the garden to our gym 

Chest and Bis on Monday night and I am in PAIN! It doesnt help that Brandon has taken to using his elbow in an attempt to move me out of the way via the chest :cursing:

Ok so I did:

Chest Press - 2 warm up sets of 20kg then 3 sets of 12 reps 30KG

Flys - 2 warm up sets of 7kg then 3 sets of 12 reps 15kg

Press Ups - 2 warm up sets 10 reps followed by 3 sets of 12 reps with 2.5kg weights

Barbell Curls - 3 sets of 12 reps 10kg

Hammer curls - 3 sets of 12 reps 10kg

God I feel sooooo weak! What the hell!! 2 months off the gym and I am seriously lacking strength but hey that was enough motivation to get in the mood! Still want to go and do a session in a proper gym though as our weights seem to be alot heavier than the ones in normal gyms - Jays friend said as much when he trained in the week so might make my way down to Mr Palfreys gym after xmas to see what the difference is..

Did legs last night - went light though as suffering from back ache, prob cold weather pain in the butt!

Leg Extensions - 7 sets of 12 reps - first 2 sets 15kg then dropped down to 7kg

Ball squats - 6 sets of 10 reps no weight

Leg Extensions as above

Leg Curls - 6 sets of 10 reps per leg 7kg

Standing Calf raises - 5 sets of 15 reps

Abs - hanging leg raises - 3 sets of 10 straight up then 2 sets of 10 lifting to left then to right

Followed by 50 sit ups on swiss ball - to be honest I could do soooo many sit ups probably 100s but just doesnt feel like its making a dent - *any ideas on that PScarb?*

Struggling to walk today! haha

Anyway well earned day off today and then back and rear delts tmr although not sure when I will get to train as am out all day visiting my uncles mum who is dying of cancer and shes asked to see us which isnt a good sign so hope she holds on for xmas and then when we come back Jay is flying out to work at 5pm so will try and work round it- if all else fails I will have a rest day tmr and then work out on sat..

Jay only has 4 more security nights to do woohoo! and hes working tmr day and then has 3 days off before working 3 days next week then is off for xmas which will be great as he is shattered from doing all this night work - be nice to have my normal hubby back instead of Mr Grump :bounce:

P.s Jem Jem my love of ice cream is Xrated but its not my fault it brings out the darker side to Mrs Burr


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Pics please


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> Shut up Scarborough or I'll tell your wife about your stockings and suspenders that you can't squeeze your hiney into anymore


that is the last time i divulge my secrets to you.... :whistling:



CharlieC25 said:


> Abs - hanging leg raises - 3 sets of 10 straight up then 2 sets of 10 lifting to left then to right
> 
> Followed by 50 sit ups on swiss ball - to be honest I could do soooo many sit ups probably 100s but just doesnt feel like its making a dent - *any ideas on that PScarb?*


yea ONE - stop eating cake!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> that is the last time i divulge my secrets to you.... :whistling:
> 
> yea ONE - stop eating cake!!!! :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: not taking any prisoners ...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yea ONE - stop eating cake!!!! :thumb:


And hobnobs. :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I see you know me better than Mr Scarborough James  I don't eat cake Paul but I do DEVOUR hob nobs hehe

So couldnt get in the gym yesterday as was out all day with family then came back and I literally saw Jay for 10mins then he went out to work so hoping to get up there today to do some back and rear delts..

Did the plank thing Paul and can hold it easily for 30 seconds?? Shall I do it for a minute like your weak ass? 

Jay has two more nights security to do and then its all over!! YES!! the husband will be back whoop whoop! Although Brandon has come down with tonsillitis again so I had NO sleep last night and expect tonight to be the same  we did have 4 inches of snow though so have amused myself today by throwing snowballs at the school kids - come on people join in!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you devour hob what??

all i can say if you can do 30seconds easy after that ab session i gave you with your weak core then your not doing it right Burr.....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hehe I was doing it right Scarborough but I may have done it before the ab workout instead of after  ooops..

and the answer to you question is I devour hob NOBS  but only ones dipped in chocolate lol


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha ah there are no secrets between me and Mr S he knows I like my food but equally knows when my focus kicks in I don't deviate at all 

Looks like I will be starting my off season properly from Jan. I am in total limbo over hubby's current babymaking decisions. If it doesnt happen on xmas day then my off season will start and next year I will compete. If it does happen though then the training will have to wait so by Friday I will know what is going on! Thank God I hate feeling so up in the air about all of this - its left me feeling quite depressed as it goes! Quite unlike me!! Anyway by Xmas day all will be revealed!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha ah there are no secrets between me and Mr S he knows I like my food but equally knows when my focus kicks in I don't deviate at all
> 
> Looks like I will be starting my off season properly from Jan. I am in total limbo over hubby's current babymaking decisions. If it doesnt happen on xmas day then my off season will start and next year I will compete. If it does happen though then the training will have to wait so by Friday I will know what is going on! Thank God I hate feeling so up in the air about all of this - its left me feeling quite depressed as it goes! Quite unlike me!! Anyway by Xmas day all will be revealed!


Not the best timing in the world !

whatever is meant to be, will be - cheesy I know but it's true

Fingers are crossed for you

God, I sound really bohemian - putting everything in the hands of fate & crossing my fingers like a superstitious old mare :thumb:

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so the off season prep has officially started.. properly haha

Meal one went down like a lead balloon - oats mmmm they used to taste so much better before 3 months of having fruit and fibre  managed to force them down, I'm sure they'll keep tasting better the more I eat them..

Training chest and bis and going up the gym with Jay tonight so that I definitely go then am hitting the gym Tues and Thurs when brandon is at nursery and Fridays his grandma is having him so I have NO excuse now..

Want those frickin shoulders and abs of DOOM! Think tonight is gonna be a big eye opener in terms of lost strength so hopefully I won't be too weak.. am strangely looking forward to legs tmr.. wierdo!

So here it is and unless baby making is successful this is it for my off season now with the goal of competing in Oct which should give me a good 6 months of muscle building - lets hope my upper body responds to heavier weights like my legs do


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Ok so the off season prep has officially started.. properly haha
> 
> Meal one went down like a lead balloon - oats mmmm they used to taste so much better before 3 months of having fruit and fibre  managed to force them down, I'm sure they'll keep tasting better the more I eat them..
> 
> ...


Helloooooo foxy lady :lol: :lol: fancy you popping up today of all days 

Nice to see you back ! Are you staying? Bleurgh with you on the oats....

bet it will be a great session tonight - oh are you gonna ache tomorrow :beer: :beer: :beer: xx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

YAY missy

You can do this and those shoulders will be there in no time

lol about your oats this morning... you should give brandon some might help having some fibre lol

You know il be keeping up with your progress, and look forward to catching up again

xx milky xx lol


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup I'm staying you devil  read a particularly inspriing article about Jessica Petrea who found out she was pregnant during contest prep, her waters broke on the treadmill and she was on stage within 5 months of giving birth - I was like WHOA!! What am I doing?? Sitting on my **** getting fat waiting for the next bubba to appear which isn't happening coz I'm trying so hard so decided B*ll*cks! I'm going back to the gym and getting some muscles on me so I look like a proper figure girl and if the baby thing happens then great if not then I'm gonna have shoulders of DOOM! POW! haha

So not looking forward to aching tmr esp as Brandon always used to dig his elbows into my chest after chest day - ouchie! How are you though?

Bri you foxy biatch  haha I should give Brandon oats but then again he has weetabix with pears, I actually think hes got a milk intolerance (I have a cows milk one) but we'll see, he's pestering me at the mo as I dont usually go on the net when hes around haha

xXx Milk Milk xXx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Bri you foxy biatch  haha I should give Brandon oats but then again he has weetabix with pears, I actually think hes got a milk intolerance (I have a cows milk one) but we'll see, he's pestering me at the mo as I dont usually go on the net when hes around haha
> 
> xXx Milk Milk xXx


hahahahaha

yea maybe he does have a milky intolerance, it was all over his face the other day though, seems he enjoys it lol

hope your other meals go ok, but no doubt wel will chat 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dunno I've got nuts next - I ate them on friday and they tasted bland as sh*t so think this is going to be a mucho long week  I want chocolate hob nobs... already haha x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Dunno I've got nuts next - I ate them on friday and they tasted bland as sh*t so think this is going to be a mucho long week  I want chocolate hob nobs... already haha x


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm and B & J lol

hahahahahahah youl be fine babe, im sure we can keep you entertained  especially over the weekend lol:rolleye:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weekend is cheat time woohoo although Thorpe Park isnt open so J is thinking up plan B gonna be a frickin awesome weekend although are you ready to be invaded by the Doorman Massive? haha xx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Weekend is cheat time woohoo although Thorpe Park isnt open so J is thinking up plan B gonna be a frickin awesome weekend although are you ready to be invaded by the Doorman Massive? haha xx


hahahahahahahahahha i feel like i should be scared LMAO, but im not really!!!

ahhhhhhhh crap how come its not open  xxx

im sure plan B will be fun and games


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well one of them is known as Testosterone Tone hehe so maybe alittle bit of fear is required 

It's seasonal and opens in March, I did think that when J mentioned it but checked last night so if plan B fails then the drinkies are still going on but I can text you in the week about that  x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Plus Mrs Testosterone Tone is one crazy lady - you'll love them all - all the guys girlfriends are coming so lots of ladies to have a laugh with  gonna be good but no drinkies for me - I think we'll be the only sober ones haha x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok OUCH!! My biceps feel like they are going to explode and my chest aches like only an old person can!

Trained chest and bis last night with the husband - first time back in the gym in 3 months and I was pretty pleased with the results - wasn't expecting to go up there and lift more than ever before but I didn't punk out so this is a good start!

Diet was also good yesterday didn't cheat at all and after 3 months of nice food it was hard esp as the oats really tasted yuk! I'm sure they will grow on me again!

Ok so gym:

Chest:

Warm up sets on chest press - 2 sets of 12 - 20kg

Bench press FREE BAR - 2 sets of 12 reps - 25kg Last set 45kg for 10 reps

Was really pleased with the 45kg I have only ever done that once before so the fact that I'm starting out on my first session with at least one set of 45s is GOOOOOD! 

Flat bench flyes - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Press ups - 3 sets of 10 reps - this was pathetic but I was really fatigued by this point - at least this is only the first session so it can only get better..

Biceps:

Hammer curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Barbell curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Pretty happy with that for a first session  Helped spot Jay which I think really helped him as he always trains alone so prob cant push himself like he can when he has a partner - it felt good helping him lift that last rep of 120kg 

Anyway legs and abs today - am so excited NOT!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

That sounds like a really strong session carly - OMG, I cannot compete with fecking anybody on weights pmsl ....45kg go girlie xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Jem! I always think I'm really fecking weak and almost didnt post the weights but it was only my first session back so have to have a starting point to look back on when I'm benching 100kg haha

You won't need to lift too heavy now you are on a comp diet  how are ya today? xx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

yay for you missy... thats a wicked session and whoop whoop for chest and bi doms hehehehehehe

My hams and butt and delts are FRIED from last night and i have quads and biceps to look forward to tonight! OH THE JOYS

xxxx

ps answer my text you biatch mwa x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha I did you biatch! Great pics by the way your back is looking gooood!

Flying visit today as am just about to have my new kitchen delivered WHOOP!!

Yesterday did legs and abs - legs wasn't a great session as had a bad back but managed to crack out a good ab workout although today I am suffering BIG time - got serious chest and bi doms from Monday and now have ab doms to match thank fook its rest day today!

Really looking forward to back and delts day tmr just hope the doms have gone by then!!

Diet was good yesterday although Jay ate all the oats this morning so had to have a bowl of fruit and fibre - am off to sainsburys to restock on the oats as soon as the kitchen is here


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha I did you biatch! Great pics by the way your back is looking gooood!


 :thumb:



CharlieC25 said:


> Flying visit today as am just about to have my new kitchen delivered WHOOP!!


yay for new kitchen cant wait to see it xx


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Diet was good yesterday although *Jay ate all the oats this morning* so had to have a bowl of fruit and fibre - am off to sainsburys to restock on the oats as soon as the kitchen is here


LOL so you didnt get to try my secret recipe :crying:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

No I didnt the little bugger! Dont you worry it will be tried and tested by tmr morning and if it tastes like crap I'm coming to find you... 

Bri - kitchen delivered whoop!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Bri - kitchen delivered whoop!


yay cant wait to come and see it when its in!!

you can cook for me uuurrrrrrrmmmmmmm chicken and vege maybe for a change???:laugh:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I do chicken on the foreman Bri so would need to wait till your cheat day and then I can oven cook you something woo can't believe I'm going to have an oven that works! yippee!

Yesterday was my rest day and feck me chest was still hurting so very glad - Jay went to train at Mark Palfreys gym as our gym really is limited and the weights were becoming too light for him so think he had a good leg session down there..

Today chest is STILL absolutely killing me - not as bad as Tuesday but still affected my workout..

Back and Rear Delts:

Back:

wide grip pull downs - 2 warm up sets 12 reps

3 sets of 12 reps

Bent over rows - 3 sets of 15 reps

Underhand grip pull downs - 3 sets of 12 reps

Chin ups - had no assistance and managed... 1! couldn't believe it, my chest screamed and my back just basically said NO so I was really peed off - at least if Jay had been there I could've pumped out some assisted reps so was proper annoyed..

Delts:

lat raise? 3sets of 12 reps (barbell from waist to chin)

seated bent over side raise? arm in an Lshape which PScarb went to great lengths to explain to me last night haha 3 sets of 12 reps

Cardio - 30mins on cross trainer

Pretty happy with the session on the whole but could've done without the chest doms as they seriously affected my workout - also think I need to join a proper gym as I'm just not going to get the best out of my off season in our garage..

Diet is good although I confess that I ran out of olive oil yesterday so had to put a wee bit of flora on my spud at meal 3 today  hell its an off season for a reason!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

glad all is well miss Bur


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> Delts:
> 
> lat raise? 3sets of 12 reps (barbell from waist to chin)


its called upright rows Blondie......



CharlieC25 said:


> seated bent over side raise? arm in an Lshape which PScarb went to great lengths to explain to me last night haha 3 sets of 12 reps


something i had to do due to you not getting it.......see previous comment:thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> its called upright rows Blondie......
> 
> something i had to do due to you not getting it.......see previous comment:thumb:


lmfao


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pipe down Scarborough!! I was distracted by the constant focus on bending over 

Baz you best be laughing with me or I'll make sure I get hold of your posing trunks before comp day and I'll bling them up in a way only a girl could


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

CharlieC25 said:


> Pipe down Scarborough!! I was distracted by the constant focus on bending over
> 
> Baz you best be laughing with me or I'll make sure I get hold of your posing trunks before comp day and I'll bling them up in a way only a girl could


I thought u were gonna say put deep heat in them.. sh1t I wouldnt be laughin then!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So are you admitting that you would in fact enjoy being on stage in glitter pants? 

Good tip on the deep heat thing though mu hahahahaha


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

CharlieC25 said:


> So are you admitting that you would in fact enjoy being on stage in glitter pants?
> 
> Good tip on the deep heat thing though mu hahahahaha


Considering my nickname from my mates in princess I don't think it'd phase me a great deal! lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> So are you admitting that you would in fact enjoy being on stage in glitter pants?


short answer YES


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Deep heat it is then!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Deep heat it is then!!


dam dont give me any ideas :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Charlie how is the training going chick? You bulking nicely?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yo Goose baby where you been!  Training is going well although I've technically only been on it for a week as family stuff got in the way since the finals - I put on a bit of bad weight over the 3 months since the finals and this week I've shown 0.5lb drop which is good as that is some of the fat I've accumulated...

This weekend was ok, I trained shoulders, tris and abs on Friday but I can't remember what I did..

Went out for Jays birthday on Saturday and he got absolutely SMASHED and ended up sleeping in the bathroom  Was very funny! Anyway so Sunday he was useless and was ill haha although I made him come to my folks for a roast as I'd made him a surprise cake hehe

Yesterday did Chest and Bis - same as last week

Today is legs - just dropped the little man off at nursery so I'm about to hit the gym... have enquired about our local nuffield gym as it has a pool for me to take the little man swimming otherwise I'll go to Marks gym - nuffields gym is literally across the road from my house though so will be much easier to get to 

Diet has been ok although started to get abit hit and miss on Friday so trying to stick to it more this week - its hard when you dont have a show to focus on so I'm not being as strict as I could be but I have other things on my mind at the mo - happy with the progress so far though...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

GET YOUR LIL BUTT IN TO THE GYM MISS

or i told you what would happen..............................


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooooooh NO I'm really scared - come anywhere near me woman and I'll hold some cheesecake in front of your nose MU HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Ooooooh NO I'm really scared - come anywhere near me woman and I'll hold some cheesecake in front of your nose MU HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cheesecake

:crying:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Blimey I havent been on here for ages again oooops! Well we had our kitchen fitted which took a week and we had to stay at my folks which meant no gym have once again had some health issues so haven't be able to fully concentrate on gym - anyway these issues are being resolved and hopefully PScarb can sort my diet out based on the results I get Friday...

Anyway joined a proper gym no more outside in the rain training! WHOOP!! On the flip side I have to train in front of a bunch of pervs! It is so hot in there I also cannot wear a roll neck! grrr!

Trained back on Tuesday and today hit shoulders and tris - pretty good session too considering its been a while

Shoulders:

Side raises - 5kg dumbells 4 sets of 12

Front raises - 4kg dumbells 4 sets of 12

Shoulders press - 15kg 4 sets of 12

Tris

Dips - 5 sets 12 reps weight climbed from 20kg, 28kg, 34kg, 40kg to 48kg was pretty happy with the last set - just eased in on the first lot

Close grip pushdowns 4 sets of 12 reps 14 kg with 21kg for 3 reps a the start

Wide grip pushdowns 4 set of 12 reps 14kg starting with 21kg for 3 reps

Meant to do abs but had to rush to pick up the little man from nursery so will do abs tmr after legs - training schedule went abit awry this week!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So the proper gym thing went abit awry as they tried to charge me more than we agreed so am now going to train at the same gym as Jay - its abit further to drive so workouts will have to be pretty fast on Tues and Thurs so i can get back in time to pick Brandon up from nursery...

Chest and bis tonight woo hoo!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Helloo, glad you are ok, and I bet you are glad to be back in the gym xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Forgot to update journal last week..

Did chest and Bis with Jay on Monday although cant remember what we did..

Tuesday did legs at our gym in the garden as didnt have time to drive to Marks

Thursday did Shoulders and tris as Jay was training the same:

Side Raises - 4 sets of 12 reps - 5kg dumbells

Front raises - 4 sets of 12 reps - 5kg dumbells

Military Press - 4 sets of 12 reps

Shoulders press (dont know what the name of the machine was but it was bloody good!)

4 sets of 12 reps

Pushdowns - 4 sets of 12 reps - 27.5kg

Skull crushers - 4 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Between bench dips - 4 sets of 12 reps

Friday did back and rear delts:

Wide grip pulldowns - 4 sets of 12 reps - 30kg I think may have been more

Bent over rows - 4 sets of 12 reps - 10kg dumbells

Close grip pull downs (think thats what they are called, had a funny attachment it wasnt a bar_ 4 sets of 12 reps - 30kg

Chin ups - managed one set and was dead on my feet so did 30mins cardio whilst Jay and Mark were training legs hehe

Had a pretty rubbish weekend as on the way back from the gym on Friday Jays mum called to say Brandon had been sick and he was poorly all Friday night and Saturday which meant we couldnt make it down for Pauls mrs birthday so were really gutted. brandon was abit better on sunday for my birthday but still wasnt himself - today he is poorly again but seems brighter in himself so just having lots of sleepy time with Timmy haha


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

The weight is good for your lateral raises. However, I would expect that you could probably lift 12kg or more on the bent over row ? Was 10kg your max effort ??


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was doing individual arm rows - not on a barbell plus I have a back injury so have to go easy.. I thought 10kg dumbells each side was pretty good - the next dumbells in our gym are 12.5kg and I couldn't do 12 reps with them but I could prob get a few reps out and then switch to the 10s for the remaining reps - will give it a go on Thursday


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Go for it, let us know


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Had a pretty rubbish weekend as on the way back from the gym on Friday Jays mum called to say Brandon had been sick and he was poorly all Friday night and Saturday which meant we couldnt make it down for Pauls mrs birthday so were really gutted. brandon was abit better on sunday for my birthday but still wasnt himself - today he is poorly again but seems brighter in himself so just having lots of sleepy time with Timmy haha


Sounds like a good week in the gym :thumbup1:

Hope the little man is better today!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Ares he is much better but only since yesterday so this bug really knocked it out of him 

Havent trained all week due to not having a babysitter so tmr is going to be the 1st gym session grrr shoulders and tris though so will blast it..

Chatted to Paul at the weekend as with everything thats been going on recently I havent stuck to diet and only just started being consistent with training - he's going to amend my diet by giving me a temporary one in order to get me back in the routine of eating clean (ish) and regularly again so I am looking forward to that as I am holding about 10lbs of bad weight which is only round my middle etc so not the best look...

Health issues are pretty much still there and I have blood tests in two weeks but basically at the end of this month I will either be eating moderately healthy and training when I can or I will be going full throttle for mass building in the hope of competing in October so either way at the end of this month I will have some direction which has been so desperately lacking since the finals....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok So as of Saturday I got my a$$ in gear and back on diet and not a new cheating ish diet - the proper diet that Paul gave me in November (deary me...)

So far so good - haven't stumbled at all which happened literally after the first day when I last tried so this is good!

Trained Chest and Bis with Jay last night - was a pretty good session as havent been in gym consistently of late... But am now looking at competing in October. I wont have the muscle mass I want by then but I want to keep myself on the stage so I can remember how it feels to look at pics and think actually I dont look half bad!! Plus after getting off stage you are usually filled with a burning desire to get in the gym and build more mass!

Chest:

Incline Chest Press - Smith - 3 sets of 12 reps + warmup - 30kg

Flat Bench Press Free Bar - 1 set 12 reps - 45kg 2nd set 12 reps - 35kg 3rd set 25kg

Cable Cross OVers - 3 sets of 12 reps 10kg - thought this was pants but was so fatigued I had to dig deep to finish the set - man alive WEAK!!

Biceps

21s - 3 sets - 12kgs - again this is abit weak but will try and up the tempo next week

Preacher curls - 3 sets of 12 reps 7.5kg dumbells

Pretty happy with my performance - trying so hard to up the weight that sometimes I can lift too heavy and can just get 5 reps out but then you take it down and I can bang 12 out with the last rep being a struggle so trying to find a happy medium.

Supposed to be training legs today but havent made it to the gym yet as had to go to town to get some emergency supplies so will see if I can get a babysitter later and go with Jay but Tuesdays can be hard - need to get Mark to put a little creche in there haha


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just popping in to update - things went abit awry on the health side of things so that messed with my plans slightly but due to the weight I'm carrying at the moment I've decided to throw in double cardio - I've got 10lbs of unwanted fat that I'd like to shift - I'm sticking to Pauls bulking diet - its a base diet anyway so should help me to maintain the muscle I have plus build a bit extra whilst I'm trying to rid myself of the fat cells..

8lbs is really the aim but if I can lose 10lbs I will be happy - then I'll be back to a weight that I am happy with plus will be able to see the added muscle more easily, hopefully then Paul can adjust the diet to really help me make the most of the off season.

Brandon is on half term so Tues and Thurs gym sessions will have to be up in the tin shed gym up the garden but I can still train at Marks gym Monday and Fridays so literally will be doing legs and back up at our gym which is fine - I may even try and get a sitter on thurs so i can do back at marks gym as I could do with the heavier weights to be honest but as long as i can get up the garden and train then I wont be too worried - its only for 2 weeks.

Diet has been good - just been abit hungry but water consumption has been very poor so if I up this I should find it reduces the hunger slightly..

Due to lack of internet access I will try and update after every gym session but it may be more once a week

Heres to some good weight loss....


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry if I have missed any earlier information, are you currently working towards shows ? What show(s) are you planning to do this year ?

James


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey James - looking at October for shows, possibly Mike Wills (NPA) and Nabba via Pscarb..

It all depends how my off season goes which due to various health issues has suffered multiple (irritating) set backs so far so I'm currently holding 10lbs of fat and no additional muscle from my comps last year.

Diet has been good for the past few weeks but training has been intermittent at best so thats what I'm working on..

Double cardio from tmr and training shoulders, tris and abs tmr afternoon and will be doing legs on saturday. Am training with Paul on Tuesday so he will no doubt give me a kick up the butt


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Double cardio, ooh bet you can't wait 

Sorry to hear about the health problems. Best of luck getting back on track, and I'm sure Paul is the perfect man to help you achieve what needs to be done. Get that game hat on


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers dude 

Well had my weigh in today after last week and I can't really include it as I've been ill with the flu since Sunday FFS!!!! But I have lost 5lbs haha RESULT shame its just water and lack of foodage!

Still wasnt feeling right this morning so havent done cardio today but will be back on it tmr.. Just found out that Mark is relocating his gym... to about 2 mins from my house YIPPEE!!

Its great great news as means when I drop the little man at nursery I can get to the gym within 5 mins so I wont feel like I have to rush through my sets, I can really concentrate on my form so I'm really excited plus I really really want to get some mass on me even if I do become pregnant I'd like to carry on in the gym and not lose too much time as if I dont compete this year I really want to next year but need to additional muscle before I put on my 2 piece 

Things with the family are good, my little man is talking properly now so we can have a good conversation - the husband is great working hard as always and his prep is coming on brilliantly - he still wants more mass but its looking really promising for him getting his posing trunks back on for next year


----------

